# Jerry's Training/Exercise Journal



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Jerry is my 13 year old Arabian QH cross (I think that's what he is at least...). He is grey and he has a pink nose that gets sunburned a lot :-|.

Lately, I have been trying to get him in shape. When I bought him, he was a school horse, so he had very little well developed muscle. It has been two months, and I have seen a few things starting to get a bit more muscular. I will be posting pictures of him and his development every so often. 

This is Jerry about two years ago:









(Bad position on my part... no critiquing please. I have gotten better. )

This is Jerry about a year ago:









(excuse the dirt... he is a grey )

This is Jerry about a month ago:









(I had just given him a bath.... so no dirt! )


I will post more pictures soon, showing development.

Also, I have found out his worst fear... weed whackers! Yikes! I almost fell off of him yesterday because someone started using one right where I was riding (Thanks bunches. :-x)


----------

